# First 8 str build! Lots of pictures!!



## jayarpeggios (May 18, 2011)

So lots of pictures from my first build thus far.. I didn't want to go over board on spending money but also wanted quality stuff. Thus the mildly figured top haha.


I suppose you will want these:
28.625
top tzalam (with a little figure down the middle)
body imbuya
neck mahogany/black limba
fret board santos rosewood
SS frets (24 of em)
plan to put M8s or aftermaths
body is a cobra 8 design from S7 I most likely will mod it a bit tho and next build will be my own design..
the neck/headstock design is my own ill upload design concepts for headstock soon hopefully. oh and its a bolt on

now to the good part 























The after contouring (A lot more to come tho)









Neck... side you wont see





side you will see.. a little dirty in the middle there but its gotta be sanded anyways





this was the scariest part so far. a little burn on there but didnt skew the cut so im happy 









quick dry fit





glued the scarf and the seam was flawless very happy so far!










So far everything has gone great thanks to an amazingly well tooled shop that im slowly taking over hehe.. and to everyone here at SS and at project guitar anyways hope you guys like it so far any advice is welcome.. next is trust rod routing and installing.


----------



## jayarpeggios (May 18, 2011)

Edit: fixed the pictures so no need for this post anymore sorry. can a mod delete? thanks.


----------



## scherzo1928 (May 18, 2011)

Word of caution, if you plane down the tzalam, take very shallow passes. It likes to chip here and there, and it's difficult to get it all smooth again.

Good luck with your build!


----------



## jayarpeggios (May 18, 2011)

scherzo1928 said:


> Word of caution, if you plane down the tzalam, take very shallow passes. It likes to chip here and there, and it's difficult to get it all smooth again.
> 
> Good luck with your build!




Thanks for the advice the top still needs to be sanded down a bit but I didn't have any problems sanding the sides and the arm contour.. perhaps just lucked out on a good piece of tzalam. Btw I am liking your current build too the top is amazing!

OH but can anyone tell me how long of a truss rod I should get and where to get it?.. 28.625. I googled this site for answers and other sites but couldnt find any decent info.


----------



## jayarpeggios (May 20, 2011)

So I guess this truss rod? * WD Music Products - 20 IN. TRUSS ROD ALLEN NUT

Yes? No?

also is there really no way to buy sperzels in anything but pair of 6.. have to buy 4 sets for 3 guitars i guess.


----------



## Rusti (May 20, 2011)

From Sperzel you can even buy a single machine tuner, just email them


----------



## jayarpeggios (May 20, 2011)

Rusti said:


> From Sperzel you can even buy a single machine tuner, just email them



thank you so much had no idea!!


----------



## Alimination (May 20, 2011)

Looking great brother! Very clean looking! Keep it up!


----------



## CD1221 (May 21, 2011)

+1 for sperzel. when you call them, ask them to drill out the tuner pegs for strings 7 and 8. They very nicely drilled out the 7th tuner on my build so it would take a .070.

The charge for this: NOTHING.


Excellent service.


----------



## jayarpeggios (May 21, 2011)

CD1221 said:


> +1 for sperzel. when you call them, ask them to drill out the tuner pegs for strings 7 and 8. They very nicely drilled out the 7th tuner on my build so it would take a .070.
> 
> The charge for this: NOTHING.
> 
> ...




Placed an order yesterday for 8 of their locking tuners.. guy said there is no need for "drilling". All of their tuning keys go up to .056 I think thats what he said.. but said they have custom ones all the way up to .078 or something like that. But I only need the 8 to go to a .074 oh and all this was WAY cheaper than buying even 6 normal ones anywhere else online. Thanks again rusti for the advice saved me a lot of money!

Also ordered two 20 in double action truss rods! I only plan to use one truss per neck tho.. has ANYONE even seen a need for 2 truss or extra support rods?



EDIT: Tell me what you guys think about these ideas.. also I know making a headstock is like coming up with a band name.. so please tell me if im being original or not lol.










or this more traditional one..


----------



## Solodini (May 22, 2011)

I like the headstock with, what I'm going to call, the mouth. I believe a lot of 6 string basses use 2 truss rods.


----------



## scherzo1928 (May 22, 2011)

I can see that headstock working out. I particularly like headstocks that show the wood of the neck on some parts.


----------



## BlackMastodon (May 22, 2011)

I like both of those headstocks, but the first one looks really cool. As for the double trussrods I would assume anything that has more than 8 strings or soft neck woods would have them, as well as 6+ string basses as was previously mentioned.


----------



## Elysian (May 22, 2011)

A single truss has more than enough strength for just about anything you throw at it guitar wise. I've got an Agile Pendulum here that I've got to do a bunch of work on and the dual truss rod just makes it more of a pain in the ass to adjust.

Also, please please please use the more traditional headstock. All the other one needs is a metal tip and you could open beers with it.


----------



## BlackMastodon (May 22, 2011)

Elysian said:


> A single truss has more than enough strength for just about anything you throw at it guitar wise. I've got an Agile Pendulum here that I've got to do a bunch of work on and the dual truss rod just makes it more of a pain in the ass to adjust.
> 
> Also, please please please use the more traditional headstock.* All the other one needs is a metal tip and you could open beers with it*.


That's why it gets my vote


----------



## jayarpeggios (May 22, 2011)

Thanks for the opinions so far.. and I came up with something thats kind of a mix of the two. I kinda like the mouth one but here is another possible design. Oh and scherzo1928 I agree with you.. I was also going to carve into the top of the head stock so the logo shows the neck wood below if that makes sense.


----------



## Curt (May 22, 2011)

the 3rd headstock design is awesome, that one gets my vote.

also, this looks like it's going to be a nice guitar when all is said and done!


----------



## cyprian0810 (May 22, 2011)

This one is by far my favorite. Do it. 



jayarpeggios said:


> Thanks for the opinions so far.. and I came up with something thats kind of a mix of the two. I kinda like the mouth one but here is another possible design. Oh and scherzo1928 I agree with you.. I was also going to carve into the top of the head stock so the logo shows the neck wood below if that makes sense.


----------



## Solodini (May 23, 2011)

But... but... I LIKED the bottle opener!


----------



## jayarpeggios (May 23, 2011)

Got a surprise for you guys 

This is a bit off topic but ordered these










Hopefully I will be using these for someone else.


----------



## Erick Kroenen (May 23, 2011)

Cool piece of maple!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (May 23, 2011)

jayarpeggios said:


> Got a surprise for you guys
> 
> This is a bit off topic but ordered these
> 
> ...


i would hang that bottom one on a wall it looks brutal as fuck


----------



## jayarpeggios (May 23, 2011)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> i would hang that bottom one on a wall it looks brutal as fuck



HAHA thats funny that you say that because the bottom one is going to be most likely put on the wall.. the other tho is for sure going to be a guitar.


----------



## jayarpeggios (May 24, 2011)

So updated the #2 (traditional) headstock







Everyone at project guitar is leaning toward this one but I like the #3 more.. and the #1 or the beer opener is perhaps to over the top.


----------



## kslespaul (May 24, 2011)

My vote is still for #3 and the beer opener. I love headstock designs that think outside the box. Cant wait to see more of this build


----------



## scherzo1928 (May 25, 2011)

The curling on the left of the bottom set is EPIC!!!


----------



## BlackMastodon (May 25, 2011)

#3 has a bit of Vik to it, I say go with that one.


----------



## demonx (May 25, 2011)

jayarpeggios said:


> So updated the #2 (traditional) headstock
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I actually really like that headstock. It's smooth lined, classy, can be used for any style music etc - versatile.

I like it!


----------



## jayarpeggios (May 27, 2011)

Made a jig for fretting when I get to it also planned the headstock top. Got the sperzels this morning and truss rods yesterday! Also not sure how I missed this but never got a shot of the back or FB so..


----------



## jayarpeggios (May 30, 2011)

YAY more work done! So I built a router table.. or I should say I made a router table into a more usable router table lol. Anyways got the truss rod channel routed out after that and carved the opening of it a bit to look nicer and what not. Snug and flesh fit!











This picture was before I carved the opening tho.





And the table router! I plan to connect that oak fence there to one side of the table so it can pivot from that point.. not needed but I love accuracy.


----------



## scherzo1928 (May 30, 2011)

damn, that's a beautiful fingerboard.

Just one thing. will you make a truss rod cover? Because it looks like the truss rod's nut extends a bit past the headstock top. Or it could just be perspective.


----------



## stuglue (May 30, 2011)

Mate, i'm having a 7 built right now and its got two truss rods in it (the thread is on this section, entitled first shots of my custom build , or something like that). Anyway the luthier who is building my guitar from scratch advised me to go the two rod route for the simple reason of stability. He's had 7 string ibanez guitars at his workshop before and commented that the thin necks plus the extra tension of a low B makes them susceptible to the neck moving. Think that you've got an 8 string with even more tension of that low F# as well, if you want to be safe then i'd suggest a second truss rod. It'll give you the opportunity of sticking heavier gauge strings on and they won't be as punishing on the neck as if you only had the one rod.
Its looking good by the way, i like the first headstock design, reminds me of Thundercats!


----------



## SirMyghin (May 30, 2011)

The low B on a guitar isn't going to be much more tension, most people choose a guage that ends up having less tension than the other strings at that. 2 rods on a 7 is a bit of overkill, a Jazz bass from any time has a very small neck and a single rod, yet carries more than double the string tension than a guitar.


----------



## jayarpeggios (May 30, 2011)

scherzo1928 yea it is I was thinking about moving it farther back which will be easy just didn't want to go to far. I will have to do a lot more carving near the opening because the head of the truss is much bigger than the rest didn't want that to go into the channel but we will see once I get the rest of the design worked out.

Oh and I did a lot of research on the subject of two truss and you really don't need two perhaps on a 9 string or a 6 string bass but otherwise its overkill. Either way your guitar is looking good stuglue. I do think two truss in a 7 is WAY overkill but the guys work looks good so I'm sure it will be nice.


----------



## jayarpeggios (Jun 5, 2011)

I've been busy moving so I haven't had time to work on the guitar. I did manage to play around with google sketchup though.. so here is a go at my own design. Trying to be original while keeping some traditional concepts.. anyways it's still VERY rough since this is my first time using sketchup I will work on it more before the 2nd build begins.

Any advice or criticism is more than welcome!
(for reference lets call this design #1)


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jun 5, 2011)

Me likey!! Familiar shape, but obviously different.


----------



## Erick Kroenen (Jun 5, 2011)

try to make it more symmetrical looks unbalaced


----------



## Solodini (Jun 5, 2011)

I think the comfort curve for the picking arm goes out a bit too far. Perhaps pull it in a bit?


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jun 5, 2011)

Solodini said:


> I think the comfort curve for the picking arm goes out a bit too far. Perhaps pull it in a bit?


This, also make the bottom curve come in a bit more (the part before the lower horn). That's what I would do with it, other than that I really like that shape.


----------



## Dead Undead (Jun 6, 2011)

jayarpeggios said:


>



Dude! It's CTHULHU!!!


----------



## kslespaul (Jun 6, 2011)

jayarpeggios said:


> I've been busy moving so I haven't had time to work on the guitar. I did manage to play around with google sketchup though.. so here is a go at my own design. Trying to be original while keeping some traditional concepts.. anyways it's still VERY rough since this is my first time using sketchup I will work on it more before the 2nd build begins.
> 
> Any advice or criticism is more than welcome!
> (for reference lets call this design #1)



I would beef up the horns a little too. Love the design concept but they look a little too spindly for me as is.


----------



## jayarpeggios (Jun 6, 2011)

So am starting to get use to sketchup made this in 3d. Added a lower contour and changed the arm contour a bit. Anyways I've mostly focused on making it in 3d rather than improving the body shape but that is my plan for tomorrow so keep the advice coming. Thanks everyone! oh also when its more complete I will just upload a video instead.


----------



## Solodini (Jun 7, 2011)

That seems to look better. Good work.


----------



## jayarpeggios (Jun 8, 2011)

scherzo you might like the new horn 

Idea #2






still need to work out the neck pocket shape.. might be hard to do in sketchup. Also no control cavity  but here is the back view.


----------



## Goatchrist (Jun 8, 2011)

WOW! What a stylish shape! It's really hard to decide between the two horn concepts, both look amazing.
First looks more elegant, second one is more unique.


----------



## anthonyferguson (Jun 8, 2011)

Those horns look awesome. My only recommendation would be to raise the upper horn by another 10-12mm or something; it might make it look more symmetrical in its width. Obviously the shape is very asymmetric, and it's damn good looking. Just very slightly unbalanced in my opinion. Really great design.


----------



## Solodini (Jun 8, 2011)

I agree with AnthonyFerguson about raising the horn but prefer the more "elegant" horn, personally.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 8, 2011)

Solodini said:


> But... but... I LIKED the bottle opener!


 
Dual purpose? 

I must admit... Cracking a beer w/ your headstock after a solo is an epic yet to be done (as far as i know) stage move.


----------



## Goatchrist (Jun 8, 2011)

> I must admit... Cracking a beer w/ your headstock after a solo is an epic yet to be done (as far as i know) stage move.


 
This man will be a legend!

I have to say that I also liked the beeropener alot.


----------



## jayarpeggios (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks for all the nice comments! @anthonyferguson and Solodini already ahead of you  I like this downward angle shape sort of parker ish but a more balanced horn shape might be more appealing.

Also would anyone be interested in sketchup models of hardware like hipshot bridges, pups, strap locks to exact measurements? To help out others who want to do design stuff. Already have the strap lock, knobs and the 28.625 scale neck with 24 frets and a 16" radius (yes I really did put the radius in there) finished to exact measurements.


----------



## Solodini (Jun 8, 2011)

I think the extended horn will be better for balance, as well.


----------



## Goatchrist (Jun 8, 2011)

jayarpeggios said:


> Also would anyone be interested in sketchup models of hardware like hipshot bridges, pups, strap locks to exact measurements? To help out others who want to do design stuff. Already have the strap lock, knobs and the 28.625 scale neck with 24 frets and a 16" radius (yes I really did put the radius in there) finished to exact measurements.


 
I think that's worth a thread in which everybody could post his exact measurement drawings...


----------



## CD1221 (Jun 8, 2011)

Prefer 3d mockup #1 myself, but either way it is looking really good. I love the detail in your planning. Are you getting the body carve CNC'd or just going nuts for the sake of it?


----------



## jayarpeggios (Jun 8, 2011)

Just going nuts haha. I'm very meticulous and like to get every detail perfect which is one reason I love guitar building. However I have been thinking about getting a CNC and if I do I will already have most of the work done. I really like using a spindle sander tho and IMO contouring everything by hand adds personality.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jun 8, 2011)

I agree that the first design looks better, at least to me anyway. Either way those are awesome mockups. I may get sketchup and start doing this myself when I get bored enough .


----------



## trickae (Jun 10, 2011)

i like 3d design #1 personally. 


http://vikguitars.com/en-us/forum/index.php?topic=60.0keep the thread going - these designs look amazing. 

btw what 3d software are you using to do your mockup renders?


----------



## Onyx8String (Jun 10, 2011)

Where did you get your sperzel tuners?


----------



## jayarpeggios (Jun 10, 2011)

trickae said:


> i like 3d design #1 personally.
> 
> 
> http://vikguitars.com/en-us/forum/index.php?topic=60.0keep the thread going - these designs look amazing.
> ...



Thanks and I'm using google sketchup its free and has a very easy learning curve... It's a lot of fun really.



Onyx8String said:


> Where did you get your sperzel tuners?



Called sperzel directly and got a good deal thanks to Rusti's advice.


----------



## Erick Kroenen (Jun 10, 2011)

any updates??


----------



## jayarpeggios (Jun 10, 2011)

dirgesong said:


> any updates??



Yea I've been working more on the design today will have two more upper horn options plus I have real looking pups and bridge  Will try to get that up in an hour or two.

Also as far as the real thing or should I say the prototype to the prototype? Anyways ordered about $500 worth of tools and other stuff so once that gets here progress can continue.


----------



## jayarpeggios (Jun 10, 2011)

K so didn't take as long as I thought.. more horn ideas!! Please tell me what you think!


# 1










# 3









# 4









Hope you guys like! I didn't update # 2 but whatever. Let me know if you guys want different angles. also still didn't do the heel area because it will take to much time in sketchup.. but the heel will not be square and will be out of the way.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jun 10, 2011)

Took me a while to see the difference between 1 and 4, but I like any of those aside from #2. That's probably not any help for you but any of these 3 look awesome!


----------



## Solodini (Jun 10, 2011)

Definitely #4, IMO. I see less potential balance issues with it. If it weren't for that then I'd say #1. Perhaps make cardboard scaled mock-ups like someone else on here did? That way you can see how they will balance.


----------



## jayarpeggios (Jun 23, 2011)

I have cut the fret slots and radiused the board went very well! Also glued the fretboard on and got the neck taper done. Also got the headstock cut out and the piece on top cut and glued on. So yea got a bit finished. I will be drilling holes for tuners and side dots tomorrow maybe the neck profile too we will see.


----------



## Elysian (Jun 23, 2011)

The top most tuners look like they're too close together in the renders...


----------



## jayarpeggios (Jun 23, 2011)

Elysian said:


> The top most tuners look like they're too close together in the renders...



Already tested it with the real tuners and their not too close at all. Plenty of room to work with even.


----------



## jayarpeggios (Jul 9, 2011)

So I have been apparently having way to much fun this summer because the progress has slowed down a lot. Anyways about to work for a few hours on the neck profile but I forgot to grab my digital calipers from the shop  So just going to be getting it rough shaped. Anyways a few pictures for you guys to think about..

Trying to show some of the flame here.. I need a better camera.





This one is for you Elysian  put it against an agile so you can see the headstock is about the same size. Also in that first picture there are measurements and markers for all the sperzels but you can't really see it there.





The extra room at the bottom there is because I Haven't worked out the neck pocket area yet so as I did on the body I left room to work with.


----------



## jayarpeggios (Mar 5, 2012)

So I haven't updated this for a while because of number of reasons but for anyone that cares here a picture and an update.

I have routed neck pocket, neck pup and bridge pup. installed frets.. oh and installed glow in the dark side dots. I have made lots of jigs and what not for the next three already planned 7 strings.. and looks like a CNC might be arriving in the next few months or so but until then Ill be using the jigs I made.

Heres a picture have lots more I could post but for now..


----------

